# Chiller Bills



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Do all chiller bills get paid through EMPOWER or are there other vendors for chillers?
I live in the Marina near JBR so would like to know if something is shady going on with my bills. 

In my lease it states Empower specifically, but I am getting an invoice/bill from another company located in JBR. Let me know.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Empower supply JBR. If your building was supplied by Empower you would have had to register with them and pay a deposit. Who is billing you? and what building do you live in?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

The bills I am getting are coming from KingStyleJLT.
I have never heard of them, but thought it odd that my lease agreement specifies Empower.


----------



## Richdufai (May 25, 2011)

What is a Chiller? Is it a deep freezer or something?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Richdufai said:


> What is a Chiller? Is it a deep freezer or something?


Chiller is Air Conditioning. So, one assumes it is simply the electric company, but was jumped on when I assumed this at one time, but that is my feeling and I am going with it...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

KingStyle is a real estate company.
Empower supplies the cooling system to JBR. Other areas are served by different cooling companies. If you are not in a building supplied by Empower then it should not be in your lease.
Some buildings are supplied by a cooling system such as Empower (payable by the tenant directly to Empower). Some are charged for their a/c through the DEWA bill (payable by the tenant) and other buildings the chiller is part of the annual service fee (payable by the Landlord).
You would have had to register with Empower and would be paying them directly if Empower were supplying the a/c. You can check their website and call them to ask if your building is supplied by them.
I suspect you are in a building where the landlord pays for chiller and this should be included in your rent unless you have agreed to pay the landlord when you signed the lease.
Empower is not an electricity company, DEWA is the only electricity company in Dubai. It is a water cooling supplier.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

wandabug said:


> KingStyle is a real estate company.
> Empower supplies the cooling system to JBR. Other areas are served by different cooling companies. If you are not in a building supplied by Empower then it should not be in your lease.
> Some buildings are supplied by a cooling system such as Empower (payable by the tenant directly to Empower). Some are charged for their a/c through the DEWA bill (payable by the tenant) and other buildings the chiller is part of the annual service fee (payable by the Landlord).
> You would have had to register with Empower and would be paying them directly if Empower were supplying the a/c. You can check their website and call them to ask if your building is supplied by them.
> ...


Thanks for the clarification. I called this company and they said the same thing you said. They pay the fees on behalf of the landlord. I am to pay them and they in turn pay Empower. I just wanted to know if they were legit as they have no website and the emails I get from them are from gmail/yahoo. 

Anyway, thanks for the response.


----------



## Richdufai (May 25, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> Chiller is Air Conditioning. So, one assumes it is simply the electric company, but was jumped on when I assumed this at one time, but that is my feeling and I am going with it...


Thanks! I have to learn the Dubai lingo ASAP )


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I called this company and they said the same thing you said. They pay the fees on behalf of the landlord. I am to pay them and they in turn pay Empower. I just wanted to know if they were legit as they have no website and the emails I get from them are from gmail/yahoo.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the response.


You think they are legit?? They send emails from gmail/yahoo and they are billing you for a company that you have not checked even supplies the building you live in!!!
Please call Empower and ask if they supply the building you live in. You can get Empower contact details from their website. IF not then stop paying Kingfield, if they are ask to see the Empower bill before paying it.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

wandabug said:


> You think they are legit?? They send emails from gmail/yahoo and they are billing you for a company that you have not checked even supplies the building you live in!!!
> Please call Empower and ask if they supply the building you live in. You can get Empower contact details from their website. IF not then stop paying Kingfield, if they are ask to see the Empower bill before paying it.


I don't know if they are legit, but they sound like they are as they have been named as the agent to comply when handover of the property took place from the builder to the landlord. They also did provide me their address so I will get that information when I go to their offices. Again, Thanks.


p.s. who or what is Kingfield?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Kingfield is a real estate company. Why are you giving them this money but wont check if Empower supply your building? Empower supply JBR - you say you don't live in JBR. You ask for advice but do not seem to take it. Call Empower and ask them not Kingfield!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

*Kingstyle*


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

wandabug said:


> Kingfield is a real estate company. Why are you giving them this money but wont check if Empower supply your building? Empower supply JBR - you say you don't live in JBR. *You ask for advice but do not seem to take it. Call Empower and ask them not Kingfield!*


Relax, Boss. Sorry if I wasn't clear in the previous post, but I have the invoices from Empower saying they do and I just need to verify that the real estate company had paid it.


----------

